# CA glue over danish oil test with multiplex



## OldWorldCraft (May 26, 2013)

Yesterday i decided i was going to make a quick Baltic birch ply wood PFS or my version of one.

So i cut it out buy hand with a Japanese pull saw really rough attempt by the way. I put on 2 coats of danish oil and left 5 hours between coats.

it went on well and then i decided to try a CA finish.

I applied the first couple of coats and let them dry between the coats probably about 15 minutes each. I then sanded it back with a really high grit sand paper something in the thousands which i think was a mistake.

The sand paper clogged a lot and the finish started to go a bit discolored and have patches of dimples as seen in the images.

So i sanded it right back until it disappeared never pushing hand while sanding with 600 grit.

I then found that as i applied it it needed a sufficient amount to create an even surface which looks like a sheet of glass if looked at on an angle and then let it dry.

I then started to build up layers again i have currently got 2 layers and i sanded lightly with 600 grit between layers which is working great.

on the first attempt i polished buffed it with a buffing drill bit and some autosol polish compound which came out real nice in places that where even and flat with a decent coat of CA on.

once i have finished i will update the thread.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks cool. sometimes pics don't justify but CA glue finish is very nice if done properly.


----------

